# Castle Sidewinder and Brushed motor question



## rc_fanatic.1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am trying to use a brand new sidewinder with a brushed mod motor. I have it wired according to the manual, all the esc motor wires going to the negative motor tab and the positive battery wire going to the esc positive input and the positive motor tab. This seems weird to me and is producing a situation where I get reverse when I pull the trigger and when I push the trigger. What the heck??
Nothing but reverse.....
Also it seems to get too hot, i.e. after just running the setup program (nine steps took about 1-2 minutes) the esc was already pretty warm to the touch. I know I have a problem but I do not know where. I have checked the wiring for reverse polarity somewhere and it looks good. Also have checked the programming twice and it seems to be set per the instructions. Any help would be greatly appreciated.:wave:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

rc_fanatic.1 said:


> I am trying to use a brand new sidewinder with a *brushed mod motor*. I have it wired according to the manual, all the esc motor wires going to the negative motor tab and the positive battery wire going to the esc positive input and the positive motor tab. This seems weird to me and is producing a situation where I get reverse when I pull the trigger and when I push the trigger. What the heck??
> Nothing but reverse.....
> Also it seems to get too hot, i.e. after just running the setup program (nine steps took about 1-2 minutes) the esc was already pretty warm to the touch. I know I have a problem but I do not know where. I have checked the wiring for reverse polarity somewhere and it looks good. Also have checked the programming twice and it seems to be set per the instructions. Any help would be greatly appreciated.:wave:


I don't know why you only have reverse, but as far as why it is getting hot, the Sidewinder (assuming you mean the 1/10th Sidewinder) has a 19T motor limit in brushed fwd/reverse mode. So you you are using a mod motor that could explain the heat.


----------



## rc_fanatic.1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I talked to castle today and they say it must be defective and that I should return it for a replacement, course they talked me into the Mamba Max Pro so I am going to trade up. As far as the motor limit, I was using the Mod motor mode (forward only) that has a 10 turn limit. That is why reverse is so strange, it should not go in reverse at all the way it is programmed.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I am sure you will be happy with the Mamba Max Pro. How much did they charge you to upgrade from the Sidewinder?


----------



## rc_fanatic.1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am just taking back to the LHS and paying the difference, about $50 bucks. Does the MAX PRO have wires that are replacable? I really did not like the wires on the sidewinder, I always end up needing to replace them at some point. Guess I am kinda hard on stuff.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

rc_fanatic.1 said:


> I am just taking back to the LHS and paying the difference, about $50 bucks. Does the MAX PRO have wires that are replacable? I really did not like the wires on the sidewinder, I always end up needing to replace them at some point. Guess I am kinda hard on stuff.


Wires are not replaceable without voiding warranty. Wait until it is a year old before you munge up the wires.

Mamba Max (and the pro) have very efficient heatsinking and thick copper on the board. It is supposedly hard to get the wires hot enough to solder properly without overheating the board.


----------

